# Great sight fishing on the flats today 9-29-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Had Chris from the West Point area for a trip today and with 9' tides, walking the grass was definitely on the menu. Threw plastics on the edges for Trout while we waited for the tide to rise, but only could manage some short fish. When we got to the flat, it took a while for the Reds to show-but when they did we had about 7 good fish all around us. Chris got one good shot and the fish did not eat. As quick as the tails appeared, they suddenly disappeared. Plan B was to hit a flat that has been holding some large Sheepshead (5-10 pounders). We pitched live shrimp at half a dozen good ones, which either ignored our offerings, or sped off as quick as the baits hit the water. About that time, the tide started to turn out and I thought it was over. Chris spotted a tail, and with one cast he was hooked up. Snapped a pic and carried his dinner back to the boat. As I turned back to the flat, Chris has now waded to a deeper little bowl and is now hooked up again. I ended up making four trips back to the boat, as Chris kept stalkin and pickin off fish in the gin clear water--even though they were not tailing. For about 20-30 minutes, Chris put on an absolute clinic. As the tide fell out, with time running short, we checked several holes for Flounder and Trout, with nothing but dirty water to show for it. At the last spot, with the shells starting to show, Chris caught fire again. Caught six Trout and two more Reds on a DOA shrimp. This day was as good as any 50-100 fish day, just to see Chris stalk those fish and hook up repeatedly. Thanks Chris, sometimes the hunt is even better than the kill...
Had to throw Ollie a Red carcus. Poor guy, these high tides are tough on him too...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it man, that looks like fun!! Great post.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome day, 


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

wow awesome catch crocodil 






---------
beach fishing..boat rentals


----------

